# TV Graphics Burned Into My HDTV Screen



## ret26 (Dec 13, 2006)

:nono2: Anyone else have their HD Projection TV's ruined because of all the stupid tickers and banners and graphics the stupid stations put on that burns into your screen? I'm a news junkie and they all have the ticker running with stupid news. I wish they could be made to pay for fixing my set because they never warn people it would occur.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

I would check the owner's manual to your TV. I'm sure it provides a warning to "burn in" if your display technology can be affected by it.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have one DLP and one LCD rear projection - No burn in.

I have one LCD flat panel - No burn in.

I frequently leave them on pause sometimes for up to an hour even with the 4:3 aspect with black bars on either side - No burn in.

What kind of projection TV do you have ret26?


----------



## ret26 (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought that pertained to video games or pausing a vcr or dvd with the set on. Who knew you couldnt watch TV with it happening. Especially with everything you watch having some sort of graphic showing.


----------



## ret26 (Dec 13, 2006)

Its a 65" mitsubishi ws-65413 Projection HDTV


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

boylehome said:


> I have one DLP and one LCD rear projection - No burn in.
> 
> I have one LCD flat panel - No burn in.
> 
> ...


None of these displays have burn in. an LCD could have a 'retained pixel charge', but it's not really burn in.

A rear-projection CRT display can have burn in though. Plasmas can also have burn in, allthough they are getting better at avoiding burn in.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

ret26 said:


> Its a 65" mitsubishi ws-65413 Projection HDTV


That's a CRT device. you can get burn in on any station that shows the same graphic over and over (such as a ticker or the channel logo). Many channels changed their logos to a 'ghost' logo which won't burn in as bad, or be as noticable


----------

